# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  На сайте обнаружен опасный код

## Margarita Zyamzina

Здравствуйте.  Как наверняка убрать Troj/JSRedir-NZ со страниц сайта?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Storchak

Как правило Trojan:JS/Redirector добавляет javascript с редиректом (перенаправлением) на зараженный ресурс в исходный код веб-страниц, поэтому нужно искать в первую очередь там.
Попробуйте просканировать сайт веб-антивирусом AI-Bolit (инструкция по использованию находится по той же ссылке в конце страницы). Скорее всего, он покажет, какие страницы содержат вредоносный код.

----------

